# Joe Hill



## Kit (Nov 28, 2013)

I went in with a lot of skepticism (If you don't know why, I won't tell you... he's earned that much respect from me), but he's won me over. If you like supernatural-in-modern-setting, with a darker tone to it, try him out. I'm about to start his book of short stories- having read N0S4A2, Heart Shaped Box, and the short e-story "Twittering From the Circus Of the Dead".


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 28, 2013)

I've heard good things about his work. I'd love to read Horns at some point.

Interesting note: He was the kid at the beginning of Creepshow. Is that the secret you're talking about?


----------



## Kit (Nov 28, 2013)

Not specifically. I'm referring to the fact that he writes under a nom de plume and none of his book jackets or anything ever mention any famous associates. I respect that.


----------



## Kit (Nov 28, 2013)

I'll tackle Horns after I finish the short stories,and report back.


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 28, 2013)

Kit said:


> Not specifically. I'm referring to the fact that he writes under a nom de plume and none of his book jackets or anything ever mention any famous associates. I respect that.



Yeah, I know. I was making a joke. I guess a poorly veiled one.

But yeah, I definitely want to check out his work.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 28, 2013)

His short story compilation 20th Century Ghosts is good. You'll like it.


----------



## Kit (Dec 9, 2013)

Verdict: Ghosts and Horns- both excellent. Profoundly WEIRD, but excellent. Wonderful characterization, lovely language flow.


----------

